# Motorhome requirements spain and portugal



## Fredd1e1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi - we are taking our Motorhome to Spain and Portugal shortly. I googled legal requirements for Spain and on several websites including the RAC it says you must carry a spare tyre/wheel, the equipment to change a tyre and also you need to carry a spare fanbelt. Like many vehicles we don't have a spare wheel, just a repair kit. Someone said to me that those requirements may just be the RACs for their breakdown insurance. Could anyone confirm what the actual position is? Many thanks


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

You might find this link useful:

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/compulsory_equipment.pdf

Have a look at the note at the bottom about warning triangles. I carry two just to be sure.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you wear glasses for driving you must carry a spare pair. I don't think that appears on the AA list. You must not drive either barefoot or in flip flops either.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Many (most?) breakdown companies make it a condition of cover that you have a serviceable and accessible spare wheel. They will turn out for any other fault but, if you don't have a spare and suffer a puncture then they will NOT assist you in any way. To my mind a serviceable spare wheel and tyre is an absolute essential in any vehicle. 

Wreck a tyre on a French motorway (run over a bit of metal that's fallen off a truck? ) at 11pm on Friday of a bank holiday weekend and you will end up paying out a VAST amount of money if you don't have a spare.

Back to the original question I am not aware that a spare has ever been a legal requirement in any country.

Andy


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Personally I would not dream of driving a Motorhome anywhere without a spare wheel and tyre.
From time to time it is very difficult to get replacement tyres (limited stock etc) so to chance a blowout and then hope a splurge of gue will get you back moving is madness IMHO. My previous (new) van did not come with a spare wheel - I ordered a spare wheel and tyre for the van before I picked it up from the dealership.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

and how could I forget this:

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/187-members-motorhoming-guides/55677-legal-requirements-abroad.html

I've had a quick Google around and there is a suggestion that the spare wheel rules in Spain have been relaxed to the point of not being enforced any more. A whole load of reasons given (guessed at I suspect) including the development of the foam injector and run-flat wheels.

A word of caution. Even the big motoring organisations have been known to get it wrong and perpetuate the occasional myth. Try emailing the Spanish and Portugese tourist boards about the spare wheel issue. They are the most likely to be reasonably reliable. I'd be interested to know what they say.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Never heard of that rule about spare wheel in Spain and I have a Spanish reg and insured vehicle out there. Also many manufacturers are supplying vehicles with no spare just inflation kit just as here.
However I personally wouldn't travel that far without a spare and bought a wheel and tyre for my MH years ago .
Other than commonsense rules including spare glasses 2 warning triangles are mandatory.


----------



## Fredd1e1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone - fiat assistance have told me they do not stipulate that a spare tyre has to be carried and the Camping and Caravanning Club have confirmed that is their understanding. I take the point re the practicality of carrying a spare and will pursue that. I have emailed the tourist board and will post the result.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

There is NO legal requirement to carry a spare wheel here in Spain. 

There is a legal requirement to carry TWO warning triangles.

But in the entire history of the country I bet not a single person has ever been done for not doing so.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

-don't forget to carry a fluorescent vest for each person AND wear it should you pull over & before you get out of the vehicle !


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Whilst it is not, to my knowledge, a requirement I did carry a spare fan belt. 

I worked on the principle quoted by Mr. Plodd. My van was a Ford Transit which had a timing chain, so that was good, but I could envision the breaking of the 'fan' belt on a Friday night in rural France. So I carried a spare and to go with it I laminated the route the belt should be fitted on. It was quite complex as it zigzagged past the water pump, alternator, fan etc.

My rationale was I could be recovered or fixed at the side of the road by the local mechanic. The laminated route card eliminated the need for any technical chat which would be way above my 'pay grade'!

Davy


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Spare bulbs. First Aid kit. Headlight deflectors. Spare oil, tyre inflater. Not requirements but may useful. Carry your original V5 and Insurance Certificate. GB sticker, unless you have GB on your number plate.


----------



## chrisnation (Jun 14, 2015)

vicdicdoc said:


> -don't forget to carry a fluorescent vest for each person AND wear it should you pull over & before you get out of the vehicle !


Indeed. The hi-viz vests must be in the cab with the people.

I keep my spare bulb kit (mandatory in some countries) and my breathalysers (France: and they are supposed to be replaced after their use-by date expires) on the dash at the bottom of the windscreen so that Plod can see I possess them as he proceeds in my direction. Just another small effort in the attempt to appear (and be) on the right side of his laws.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

chrisnation said:


> Indeed. The hi-viz vests must be in the cab with the people.
> 
> I keep my spare bulb kit (mandatory in some countries) a*nd my breathalysers (France: and they are supposed to be replaced after their use-by date expires) on the dash at the bottom of the windscreen so that Plod can see I possess them as he proceeds in my direction*. Just another small effort in the attempt to appear (and be) on the right side of his laws.


The fine for not carrying a breathalyser has been postponed indefinitely (an on the spot fine of €11 was due to be implemented on 1 March 2013) so don't bother with them. Yes, legally you are supposed to carry them but they can't fine you if you don't have them.


----------

